
Show HN: Founderpath – Raise $10k-$1m in 72 hours, free revenue analytics - juhaszhenderson
Hey HN!<p>We&#x27;re launching Founderpath today to help saas founders raise cash without diluting their company<p>Instead of a merchant cash advance needing to be paid back within 6-12 months, our standard deal is 15% interest, 4 year payback, $200k check<p>We get no equity, no warrants, no weird covenants, and don&#x27;t require personal guarantees<p>This cash is way cheaper than if you were to raise from a VC (normally diluting your equity pool by 20%+ and losing a lot of control via a board seat and veto powers)<p>We&#x27;re around all day today showing demos &amp; answering questions over at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;founderpath<p>Hope to see you there!
======
artur_makly
Nice idea. I gave it a spin for
[https://VisualSitemaps.com](https://VisualSitemaps.com)

and after submitting our Stripe data, it showed this page which should REALLY
use some love:
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/9ZuXWPl5](https://share.getcloudapp.com/9ZuXWPl5)

This page is a golden opportunity to perhaps:

\- showcase current case-studies \- show more info graphics about your process
\- show videos from the founders \- or just a random far-side cartoon.

Now it's just a dead looking page w/ a broken image.

~~~
artur_makly
Strange.. I asked for that $200k, and the computer offered me ... a whopping
13k @ 17% /3yrs. I'm guessing it doesn't just look beyond the #s..yet ;-)

------
quickthrower2
Is this a lemon market? If I’m sure I’ll use my $200k wisely I’ll self select
out and get a second mortgage for 3% or whatever. Leaving the riskier people
to come to you?

------
whimsyzero
Clicking connect with "Quickbooks" results in a "500 - Server Error" fyi.

But, interesting model. How does this deal compare with getting a loan from a
bank (e.g. SVB)?

~~~
mritchie712
15% is not a terrible rate. If you look at companies like OnDeck[0] they start
at 11% and don't lend to SaaS companies. There are also companies that already
do this like "saas-capital"[1] which start at 12%. SVB won't lend until you're
> $1M ARR. This just slightly above the market rate for a lower MRR SaaS
company.

0 -
[https://www.ondeck.com/resources/top-10-faqs](https://www.ondeck.com/resources/top-10-faqs)
1 - [https://www.saas-capital.com/our-approach](https://www.saas-
capital.com/our-approach)

~~~
Nlarch13
i've sent founders to all those firms (list of 50+ debt providers and their
cost here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17M_zgfNG20Z-cqQ6SqxQ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17M_zgfNG20Z-cqQ6SqxQYPEXkg4kg0hj-
xNrPFBRg2w/edit?usp=sharing)

SaaS Capital: Won't touch you unless you have $3m in ARR. Yes they can get
down to 12% but they also take warrants. We'll start at $250k in ARR, and take
no warrants.

SVB: Banks will only lend to software companies if they have VC backing. (yes
they lend at cheaper rates)

OnDeck and Kabbage/others are at 25%+ interest rates. Read the terms.

------
optemization
why do you think the vc have not thought of that? also, why do this over like
the shl micro angel?

~~~
juhaszhenderson
VCs are in a different business with a different model. VC is always great for
the VC, not always so much for the founder. So this is a great alternative

~~~
Nlarch13
yeah agree. there will always be big need for VC capital to fund big billion
dollar ideas.

we're focused more on helping folks that want to bootstrap a $5-10m business
and don't want to give up equity.

